# Coochin Creek - Sat 10th Nov



## xerubus

Hi all,

With the winds forecast to be around 15-20knots, I am going to go and explore Coochin Creek and see if I can't rustle up a mangrove jack or three. Would love some company if anyone is interested. I was thinking a bit of a later start than usual... probably around 0730 or so. Ride the tide on the way in, and drift back to the launch on the outgoing tide.

Don't have any details on launch site etc yet, as I don't know the area. Doing a bit of research now.


----------



## Guest

Mark

Head down Roys Road from the Highway, its about 4 km north of the Mobil Service stations.

About half way along Roys Road after it changes to Bitumen there is a Sign Posted Turn to the right to Coochin Creek camping area. Launching is possible from there.

If you do good, I'm keen to try there next weekend as I'm camping at Maroon this weekend.

Hope you go well

Cheers


----------



## Phoenix

Where abouts in Coochin creek are you planning to head?


----------



## xerubus

thanks for that macfish... one of the chaps at work mentioned that spot as a launch also.

Phoenix... looks like a launch from the camping area sounds like a plan, unless someone else has a better spot they know about. I don't know the area at all, so I was just thinking about heading back up the creek in search of some good dropoffs or snags.


----------



## polylureosis

There is a good launch site here....
A bit further towards the passage from the camp ground.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=d&...153.08238&spn=0.018294,0.043259&t=h&z=15&om=1

More than likely I will be there - Will confirm later today.

Lee (pcsolutionman) knows the area well - Lee care to give any advice?


----------



## Gigantor

Xerubus,

If you actually drive past the camping ground mentioned (about 1klm) there is a boat ramp on the right side.

Just be careful not to leave anything valuable in your car which can be seen by anyone. This boat ramp like many more has a reputation for break ins. The camp ground also has a reputation for a lot "partying folk" as well.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## xerubus

hmmmmm... thanks Pete. Maybe Noosa was a better idea


----------



## Phoenix

Yeah - I have heard that some boat ramps have become a bit notorious for break-ins.


----------



## Gigantor

Xerubus,

Don't be put off. Coochin Crk is a top fishing spot for yaks. Just be aware of it and don't leave anything out in view of anyone. I hide everything under the seats, in the boot etc. so the car looks empty - and haven't had a problem.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## xerubus

ok.. thanks for the info. Sounds exactly like some of the beach access spots around Bribie. Haven't had any problems yet, but then again, I never leave any gear in my car anyhow.


----------



## Gigantor

I think you could safely say that all boat ramp car parks are a target for break & enters. Ya just need to not give them a reason to think there is something in ya car worth nicking.

Hope to get back to Coochin Creek sometime over Summer. Haven't been there for a while. Wanna find someone with a 4WD that can head down some of the forestry tracks and access the upper sections of Coochin to chase jacks and bass.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## xerubus

Ash.. that launch site looks good. That way we can work the mouth, and follow the tide in to the creek. I'll be there around 0700-0715.


----------



## polylureosis

xerubus said:


> Ash.. that launch site looks good. That way we can work the mouth, and follow the tide in to the creek. I'll be there around 0700-0715.


So will I


----------



## pcsolutionman

guys the launch site ash has shown is a good 3klms or so from the coochin creek mouth. if you want to fish the creek which has all the deeper water and snags and therefore holds most of the jacks your best bet is to launch at the coochin boat ramp just past the camping grounds, all the water between your proposed launch site and coochin creek mouth is quite shallow, its great flathead and whiting country but very few jacks caught. coochin has several area that are 25ft deep only meters form the banks. Ill see you guys there, but if its jacks your after launching in the creek is the best bet or even better launch about 2klms before ashes launch spot and head up past coochin and down into husseys creek a bit of a paddle but it doesnt get fished near as much

here is couple of pics with a few spots and stuff



















Lee


----------



## xerubus

don't know if you chaps will see this in time, but lets meet at the concrete ramp past the camp grounds. I'll throw you an sms ash... lee.. hopefully you'll see this message or my car.


----------



## Guest

Hmmmm Had the Thread Title indicated that Coochin Creek was in QLD I might have opened it earlier. I have never heard of Coochin Creek.


----------



## xerubus

you didn't miss out on anything mate... very hard going, with nothing to bring home.


----------



## quadman

xerubus said:


> thanks for that macfish... one of the chaps at work mentioned that spot as a launch also.
> 
> Phoenix... looks like a launch from the camping area sounds like a plan, unless someone else has a better spot they know about. I don't know the area at all, so I was just thinking about heading back up the creek in search of some good dropoffs or snags.


Hi guys, if you kep going past the camp grounds it narrows up and u can launch just off the road with the cars well off the road.
Cheers
Quadman

When i get my yak i will be joining you at evey chance


----------

